# fuel cap won't open



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

I've managed to someone get it to open once by fluke but today I just couldn't.

I've tried the car with the handbrake on and off.

Locking the car and double pressing unlock on the key etc. It refuses to click open. I can hear it clicking when I press it sometimes. I obviously don't want to use too much force in case I break it.

any ideas?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Give a spray around the latch end with WD40 etc, leave it soak for a few minutes, push down lightly on the flap & try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2016)

I had this happen to me too...in the end I called Audi Assist.

After a diagnostic test, it transpired that the fuel cap had failed to open around 20 times over the previous week.

The engineer was excellent, ordered a replacement locking unit and came back the next day to carry out the repair.

If your in desperate need of fuel, there's an emergency release located in the boot.


----------



## matty12 (Jun 4, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I had this happen to me too...in the end I called Audi Assist.
> 
> After a diagnostic test, it transpired that the fuel cap had failed to open around 20 times over the previous week.
> 
> ...


well my warranty is out but the dealer gave me free one month warranty and told me to take it to a local garage.

I did look in the boot, but couldn't seen to find anything to open the cap. mk3 btw.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

matty12 said:


> I did look in the boot, but couldn't seen to find anything to open the cap. mk3 btw.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for telling us about your issue! I'll keep a look out for issues with mine now. And yes, the pull lever is very hard to find in the trunk [/American], but it's there (and quite flimsy).

Was the part expensive or difficult for him to replace?


----------

